# Forum soooo slow again



## capetocuba (1/7/15)

Don't know if anybody else is experiencing a extremely forum today. Earlier it was offline. I also find this site one of the slowest I visit of local sites when it is working. Surely this could be rectified and hosted by a premium host company due to many more vendors paying?

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Smoke187 (1/7/15)

Have to agree, the site is becoming slower and slower and loads of downtime throughout the day.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/15)

Hi All,

Yes we are aware of the the issues and we are busy making plans to move the entire system... we moved to the current hosting company because they promised the world and they have delivered a really crap service despite us paying top dollar for the hosting.

There will be some action over the next few days... please be patient and understanding while the issues are attended to... we are besides ourselves with the pain and anguish of the down time... so so annoying!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 6


----------



## Xhale (1/7/15)

a ssd based linode can be had starting at $10/month, and upgrading to higher tiers is an 18minute process. Of course, you'd have your own, dedicated server sitting on a fat pipe, but that would need someone to manage it for you and set it up correctly.
https://www.linode.com/pricing

I had been getting cloudfare errors for this site over the last few days but put it down to "sh1t happens"...

do you guys still get charged different data rates from the ISP for local vs international bandwidth, or was that just a temporary fad?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/15)

It's under control... we are moving to a new hosting environment... the technical team know all about this stuff... as soon as I have more info I will keep everyone posted on timing and issues!


----------



## kev mac (1/7/15)

capetocuba said:


> Don't know if anybody else is experiencing a extremely forum today. Earlier it was offline. I also find this site one of the slowest I visit of local sites when it is working. Surely this could be rectified and hosted by a premium host company due to many more vendors paying?


I have to say luckily I've had no issues. On the other hand I've gone on ECF and find their site almost unusable, then again I've always felt this forum is superior on many levels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/15)

We have not had any issues since around lunch time today... not sure if the hosting company has done anything but the investigation continues in a big way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/15)

The stability issue seems to have been addressed (touch wood) and in addition we have had a world expert on Xenforo from the UK analysing and going through our set up with a fine tooth comb... you would have noticed a distinct improvement in speed this morning directly related to modifications and improvements that he has instituted.

The technical team continue to monitor the situation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------

